# ارسم بروفايل خط مياه،مجاري ، امطار



## hamzasirri (29 مايو 2011)

ارسم بروفايل خط انابيب مع التفاصيل الكاملة 
بس داعواتكم يا شباب حتى احصل على فرصة عمل


----------



## ثعيلي (29 مايو 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــ وبارك الله فيك ــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## hamdy khedawy (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## massalma (30 مايو 2011)

الله يكرمك شلون نستخدمه ؟؟؟


----------



## ابوهمام (30 مايو 2011)

الله يرزقنا ويرزقك


----------



## hamzasirri (30 مايو 2011)

مشكورين على الردود يا شباب


> الله يكرمك شلون نستخدمه ؟؟؟




TO load the lisp (write in command line app) or 
1-	Tools
2-	Auto lisp
3-	Load application
4-	Select pro lisp
5-	Load
6-	Close
7-	write in command line :- pro & flow instruction


----------



## hamzasirri (30 مايو 2011)

:59:فين الردود يا شباب 
عدد تحميل الملف 97 والردود 5


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فالكون (31 مايو 2011)

ياريت يكون الشر مفصل


----------



## حسن احمد (31 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eccnw (31 مايو 2011)

thank you v much go ahead


----------



## talan77 (31 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## memo110 (31 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً , ولكن أرجو شرح مفصل للبروفيل .


----------



## hamzasirri (2 يونيو 2011)

.


----------



## ROUDS (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يرزقك بفضله وكرمه بفرصة عمل مناسبه


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ويسَر لك عملا حلال طيبا مبارك فيه


----------



## hamzasirri (3 يونيو 2011)

.


----------



## hany_71112000 (3 يونيو 2011)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## صفاء الدين (3 يونيو 2011)

ممكن اعرف شو المقصود بهذا البروفايل وكيف استطيع تنفيذه ورسمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمودحنفي (3 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## عمار ميرووو (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## دعيج (4 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقنا ويااااااك


----------



## raider_1 (4 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك أخى
ربنا يكرمك بأفضل عمل 
لان انت شخص محترم وتستاهل كل خير

وأنا هاجرب الليسب وأقولك عامل ايه

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hamzasirri (4 يونيو 2011)

:16:


----------



## حماده النجم (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (5 يونيو 2011)

رائع


----------



## hamzasirri (5 يونيو 2011)

.


----------



## hamzasirri (7 يونيو 2011)

,


----------



## هانى عامر (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamzasirri (8 يونيو 2011)

Up


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (8 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ...اذاممكن شرح؟مشكور


----------



## hamzasirri (11 يونيو 2011)

up


----------



## hamzasirri (12 يونيو 2011)

فوق


----------



## africano800 (12 يونيو 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## hamzasirri (13 يونيو 2011)

up


----------



## wasemmgd (14 يونيو 2011)

جارى التحمبل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hamzasirri (15 يونيو 2011)

.


----------



## faisal aburaya (15 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي 
وان شاء الله تحصل على الوظيفه


----------



## hamzasirri (18 يونيو 2011)

.


----------



## نظير البياتي (24 يونيو 2011)

thank u


----------



## وهاب (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي ولكنني واجهت مشاكل عند التحميل 
هل الملف تالف


----------



## anwarxfx (17 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يعملللللللل ياخيي


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اتمنى ان ينجح معى لاننى فى اشد الاحتياج له


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## كبل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز*​


----------



## ali hashim saleem (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ياسر حجاج (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## عزت محروس (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ريان الموسى (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## كبل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## hatem_elgouhary (31 ديسمبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## memo110 (1 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً , لكن نريد شرح مفصل لاستخدام الليسب . شكراً .


----------



## م/ياسر الهواري (12 يونيو 2012)

*جهد مشكور , جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## محمد فرزات (12 يونيو 2012)

مشكور بس ياريت شرح مفصل لكيفية عمل الليسب


----------



## تامرالكفراوي (13 يونيو 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حارث البدراني (14 يونيو 2012)

تسلم يغالي


----------



## كبل (1 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك​


----------



## asshafey (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مشاريع الشبكات
وشرحها ببساطة كالآتي:
يتم عمل رفع مساحى للمخططات المراد تنفيذ الشبكة بها وتوضيح أماكن الشوارع ومناسيبها
يتم البدأ بالحفر بعد اعتماد المخططات من جهاز الاشراف ويكون الحفر بواسطة بوكلين jcb 
يكون عرض الحفر من 70 : 100سم والعمق من 110 : 160سم على حسب قطر المواسير ونوع الطريق
يتم وضع فرشة من الرمل بسمك من 15:20سم أسفل المواسير ويتم رشها يالمياه ودكها بدكاكة يدوية
يتم وضع المواسير ويتم الردم فوقها بطبقة رمل سمك 30سم ويتم دكها ويوضع فوقها شريط تحذيري
يتم الردم مع الدك بتربة من ناتج الحفر على طبقات بسمك 30سم للطبقة

في حالة الخطوط الناقلة من خزان أرضي إلى خزان علوي تستخدم مواسير حديد مرن 

يتم اختبار الخط بماكينة اختبار الضغط بملأ الخط بالمياه وتشغيل الماكينة بضغط = مرة ونصف الضغط التشغيلي
عادة يتم عمل الاختبار لكل مسافة من 600 : 1000م من طول الخط

يتم تركيب المحابس حسب المخططات وتعليمات المهندس المشرف
ويتم تركيبها مع الخط بفلنشات ويركب فوقها عامود استطالة يصل لسطح الأرض ومع سطح الطريق يركب صندوق الخدمة

الشبكات بالنسبة للصرف الصحى يوجد بها نفس خطوات الحفر والردم مع الفارق بأن خط الانحدار في الصرف
يكون به ميل 1% إذا لم يتم النص على ميل آخر مع وجود غرف التفتيش فى التقاطعات أو على مسافات محددة بالمخططات
ويتم ربط خطوط الصرف الفرعية بالخط الرئيسي ويتم وصل الخطوط الرئيسية بمحطة رفع
يتم النقل من خلالها الى محطة المعالجة وبعدها يتم استخدام المياه المعالجة فى الري أو استخدامات صناعية للتبريد وخلافه


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (7 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (15 سبتمبر 2012)

]رائع جدا ولكن لماذا اللسب لايكتب المسافة بين ستيشن واخر فقط يكتب الستيشن التجميعي حسن الله اليك عمل في منتهى الروعة[/size]


----------



## قطامش (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور قوى


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

وين البروفيل


----------



## وسيم ايوب حسن (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يلخي الكؤيم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## M_EID74 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## mh.hamdi (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بس عندي طلب انه شروحات عن الاتوكاد في مشروع طرق


----------



## snap 10 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

hamzasirri قال:


> :59:فين الردود يا شباب
> عدد تحميل الملف 97 والردود 5[/
> ليسب ممتاز 1000 شكر


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جعله الله في ميزانك 
شكرا


----------



## علي الدبس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## sbic (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*​*مشكور​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يوفقك اخي ويفتح وينير دربك


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العكيدي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## صالح بارزيق (8 أكتوبر 2012)

فالكون قال:


> ياريت يكون الشر مفصل



اضم صوتي الى فالكون


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن شرح تفاصيل الليسب


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررر


----------



## خالد علي العلي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المهندس ميم (18 أكتوبر 2012)

عاشت الايادي يا بطل..


----------



## m.al-khashashneh (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير بس ياريت يكون فيه شرح عن المصطلحات بعد تطبيق البرنامج و instructions


----------



## abedodeh (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور لوسمحت بالنسبة لمقياس الرسم الافقي والعمودي كيف بنحدده وشكرا


----------



## محمد فرزات (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## احسان الجنابي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور حبيب الغالي


----------



## ابونارس (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز​


----------



## ikram20 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

merci bien


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندسة النجف (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## zicoibnallam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الله معك يا عم الحج


----------



## zicoibnallam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو اعلامي عن نوع البرنامج المستخدم في هذا المرفق


----------



## رفاهي (11 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك وعاشت ايدك والله يرزقك


----------



## نضال هديب (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله لك وجزاك كل خير مشكور يا اخي


----------



## Ahmed Bashkeel (21 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يوفق الجميع يارب


----------



## eng__m.s (22 أبريل 2013)

تم التحميل و جاري التجربة مشكور:75:


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 أبريل 2013)

لله يوفققك


----------



## لؤي شاكر (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هاني فاروق (7 مايو 2013)

شاكرين مهللين لك


----------



## عادل مصطف (7 مايو 2013)

مشكورررر


----------



## كابت عاطف (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل على الليسب ولكن لو تكرمت اكمل جميلك ونزل الشرح


----------



## اثير عصام (4 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cadin (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ارجو من حضرتك شرح مفصل لهذا الليسب وهل يفيد في عمل بروفايل لشبكة مياه اي خطوط المياه وعمل الميول؟


----------



## adel104 (5 يونيو 2013)

أشكر الأخ على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## ابو جنى على (5 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خير ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## ابو جنى على (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abouahmed99 (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud_nour (23 ديسمبر 2013)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hamzasirri (9 سبتمبر 2018)

.....


----------



## adel104 (11 سبتمبر 2018)

ربنا يسهل أمرك ، و جزاك الله خيراً على المشاركة المهمة


----------



## hamzasirri (11 سبتمبر 2018)

.....
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## khlod (10 أكتوبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adel104 (16 أكتوبر 2018)

تسلم أخي العزيز و نسأل الله أن يسهل لك فرصة عمل مناسبة


----------



## kotb_123 (29 أكتوبر 2018)

مشكوررر


----------



## eccnw (15 نوفمبر 2021)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tiger100 (16 نوفمبر 2021)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو يوسف حسام الدين (25 مارس 2022)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohaamed abdulaziz (3 نوفمبر 2022)

ما شاء الله


----------



## محمود ابوالعنين (23 نوفمبر 2022)

فين الطريقة


----------

